
Transitioning from Objective C to Swift without rewriting the old code - gregdoesit
http://codevoyagers.com/2016/02/09/transitioning-from-objective-c-to-swift-in-4-steps-without-rewriting-the-existing-code/
======
orta
This is very similar to how we're experimenting with adding Swift to existing
projects. A nice read, well done.

